# Besoin de conseils



## Zakwad (8 Septembre 2022)

*Bonjour, *
Je suis assistante maternelle agréée nouvellement.
J'ai fait un accueil temporaire durant le mois de juin car la petite avait une place pour le mois de septembre en crèche.
Cet accueil s'était bien passé, les parents étaient très contents de la qualité de mon accueil....
J'ai reçu récemment une demande d'accueil 4 jours par semaine, contrat rythme scolaire( c'est moi qui l'exige  pour des raisons familiales) lors de l'entretien d'embauche les PE cherchaient un accueil de 8.00 jusqu'à 16 ou 16.30.

Je leur ai montré un modèle de contrat de travail que je trouve bien détaillé,  ils étaient d'accord....
Nous avons pris un rendez-vous avec l'animatrice du RPE pour nous accompagner dans la signature du contrat comme nous sommes nouvelles (PE ) c'est leur premier embauche d'assmat et moi nouvellement agrée....
Hier devant l'animatrice du RPE,  la maman employeuse demande une copie du contrat de travail modèle paje-emploi à l'animatrice du RPE,  soit disant le mien était trop long!!! Concernant les horaires d'accueil, elle m'a demandé si je pourrai accueillir la petite jusqu'à 17h( j'ai refusé).
Je suis sortie du RPE déçue le coeur serré...., elle doit m'appeler aujourd'hui ou demain pour signer le contrat.
Je vous avoue que je redoute l'engagement avec cette famille, vu que le contrat de travail (paje-emploi) n'est pas trop détaillé,  donc j'ai peur sachant que je suis nouvelle en tant qu'Assistante maternelle que ça tourne mal....
J'attends vos conseils en vous remerciant d'avance.


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Septembre 2022)

Tout est dans votre message vous hésitez ? vous vous posez mille questions pour la suite ? donc ne signez pas du tout ! et faites vous confiance n'allez pas au RAM ou RPE pour remplir vos contrats !!! dites aux PE que leur façon de faire et changer d'avis ne vous convient pas et que vous ne souhaitez pas donner suite avec eux ... rien n'est signé ? donc vous êtes tranquille ... courage !


----------



## Chouchou301 (8 Septembre 2022)

"je redoute l'engagement avec cette famille, vu que le contrat de travail (paje-emploi) n'est pas trop détaillé,  donc j'ai peur sachant que je suis nouvelle en tant qu'Assistante maternelle que ça tourne mal...."

Fiez vous à votre 1ère impression, fuyez !!!!!!! Ne signez pas.

Ne vous "jeter" pas sur la première famille en recherche d'une place d'accueil... réfléchissez, prenez le temps de peser les données... Déjà ils demandent 16h-16h30 (30mn c'est beaucoup !) puis vous disent 17h... et ça sera 17h30 par la suite ???
Vous avez votre contrat, complet (celui de pajemploi est trop "léger" à mon avis), et bien imposez-le... 

Bienvenue dans la profession !!!


----------



## Griselda (8 Septembre 2022)

Hum, un contrat trop long?
Curieux car si en effet le contrat est rédigé sous sa forme la plus basique cela veux quand même dire que la Convention Collective nationale DOIT être appliquée comme minimum du au salarié, par defaut donc.

Y'a t il des clauses dans ce contrat "trop long" qui sont superieures à la CCN et souhaitent alors les faire sauter malgré une négociation orale positive?
S'il n'y a pas de clause supérieure dans ce contrat "trop long" on peut se demander si elle ne cherchera pas ensuite à faire à sa sauce, au mepris de notre CCN sous le pretexte que ce n'est pas précisé dans le contrat? Sauf que ça ne sera pas possible mais alors ça ne présage rien de bon, ça sent le litige?

Voilà déjà la 1ere raison qui me rendrait très méfiante.

Ensuite il y a autre chose de très important: avant de décider de signer un contrat encore faut il s'être accordé sur les termes du contrat et les horaire et la rémunération sont 2 points de base.
Si le PE, par rapport à son travail a besoin d'un mode d'accueil allant jusqu'à 17h il n'est pas raisonnable de signer un contrat qui ne va que jusqu'à 16h, c'est logique.
Mais dans ce cas pourquoi avoir voulu signer un contrat avec toi si tu as clairement dit que tu ne voulais pas finir après 16h30?
La question est: as tu clairement dit dès le début que ce serait pour toi 16h30 maxi? Si oui, il y a un problème, il ne faut pas signer car ça veut dire que tu as affaire à quelqu'un qui n'entend pas tes besoins. Par contre si tu t'es contentée de répondre que c'était OK jusqu'à 16h30 sans préciser que c'est ton heure maxi, en demandant finalement 17h elle ne savait pas que pour toi ça pouvait être un problème. Si tel est son besoin mieux vaut qu'elle le formule avant la signature. Même si tu n'es pas tenue d'accepter. De toute façon rien n'oblige quelqu'un à signer un contrat même s'il correspond en tout point à ce qu'on s'est dit, on a le droit de changer d'avis aussi.

Le point sur lequel je ne transigerais pas c'est le type de contrat: c'est le mien, qui est suffisamment détaillé pour éviter tout litige en mode "ben je savais pas moi", il dispose aussi de clauses supérieures à la CCN et qui sont clairement définies. Ces clauses sont aussi exposées lors de l'entretient et/ou dans ma présentation écrite donc le PE avant de me demander une place sait les conditions: pas de blagues de dernières minutes. Il peut le recevoir par mail avant s'il veut le lire au calme. Nous finissons de le remplir ensemble, je le relis et le re explique avec eux avant de l'imprimer devant eux et qu'ils le signent juste avant moi. Cela nous prends environ une heure. Le PE qui me dit que c'est trop long je lui réponds qu'il n'a pas à s'inquiéter je vais lui faire la lecture (Joke).

Ce qui est certain c'est que si tes antennes t'alertent alors ne signe pas.
Le peu de fois où j'ai eut un doute mais y suis allée quand même, ça ne s'est pas bien passé.
Le peu de fois où j'ai refusé une offre parce que j'avais un doute j'ai appris quelques mois plus tard que ça ne se passait pas bien avec la collègue.
J'ai une vision plutôt optimiste et positive sur les gens, acceptent volontiers que leur point de vue puisse être différents du mien alors quand je ne le sens pas c'est surement avec raison... c'est ce que je me dis.
Je pense que c'est important de faire preuve de courage quelque fois en refusant une offre même si ça nous arrangerait financièrement ou que la proposition nous flatte car si ça ne va pas, à la fin, c'est quand même l'enfant accueilli qui se retrouve au milieu d'une vilaine collaboration et ça c'est pas cool du tout.


----------



## Catie6432 (8 Septembre 2022)

Quand c'est flou, y a un loup ! Fuyez !


----------



## kikine (8 Septembre 2022)

comme les filles...
ça démarre bien mal perso je fuis
je signe MON contrat ou rien..... si les pe ne sont pas d'accord ils prennent la porte et vont voir ailleurs
et surtout ne JAMAIS signer un contrat au RAM
1- ce n'est pas leur rôle
2- ils n'y connaissent rien et disent dans 99% des cas des co**eries !!!


----------



## Caro35 (8 Septembre 2022)

Une (très très) longue réponse de Griselda puis un slogan de Catie, j’adore 👍
Rien à ajouter du coup


----------



## Nounou22 (8 Septembre 2022)

Le nouveau contrat de Pajemploi fait 12 pages quand même.... c'est l'ancien qui ne faisait que deux pages....le RPE est il à la page? Car il me semble que son rôle était de proposer un contrat actuel à ce PE....


----------



## Nounou22 (8 Septembre 2022)

Comme @kikine , je ne me verrai pas signer un contrat en présence d'une animatrice du RPE qui ne connait pas toute la convention collective et qui risque de causer plus de problème que d'aider vraiment... le contrat scelle une relation contractuelle entre le PE et l'assmat, y mettre une personne tiers n'est pas une bonne idée. Et il faut toujours avoir des clauses supérieures car cela nous protège....la convention collective même si la nouvelle mouture est récente n'est pas parfaite....


----------



## MeliMelo (9 Septembre 2022)

Alors je ne sais pas si votre RPE était à la page mais le contrat Pajemploi est tout de même pas mal, c'est juste qu'il se cale exactement sur la CNN, donc il n'y a pas de clauses supérieures comme certaines le font, c'est juste ça mais il y a tout ce qu'il y a de plus dans les clous, donc pas raison de s'inquiéter non plus, hormis si vous souhaitez des clauses supérieures. C'est vrai qu'il y a plusieurs années quand j'étais moi-même PE, il ne faisait qu'une page recto-verso, ils se sont tout de même bien amélioré depuis.

C'est à vous de tout bien mettre à plat avec votre employeur, et vous fier aussi à votre intuition, il faut qu'il y est le feeling, et ne surtout pas partir sur de mauvaises bases, pour être en confiance. Il peut être très dur pour un PE de venir chercher son enfant à 16h30 (ce qui veut dire qu'il faut qu'il débauche plus tôt). Même dans les horaires de bureau avantageux ou les fameux contrats scolaires, le plus tôt que les salariés/employés finissent c'est minimum 17h, donc n'hésitez pas à re-valider les horaires de taff de cette maman, elle peut risquer d'accepter vos horaires de 16h30 pour avoir un mode de garde mais dans la réalité, venir bien plus tard... sans compter des fois les bouchons etc. Avec vos contraintes horaires, n'hésitez pas à prendre des temps partiels (que le matin) et/ou des périsco du matin et/ou midi, ce sera peut-être plus facile de trouver des contrats, c'est juste une idée.


----------



## angèle1982 (9 Septembre 2022)

Perso j'avais un contrat type sur lequel j'avais rajouté mes clauses ou ce que je voulais y rajouter en presque 30 ans bcq de choses ont changées ! les contrats ont beaucoup grossi au fil des décennies pourquoi ? surement avec tous les emmerdes entre PE et ass mat et certains PE !!! j'avais reçu les nouveaux contrats il y a quelques années de ma PMI et ils se rapprochaient bien de ce que j'avais ajouté à mon "modèle" ... le contrat de 2 pages pajemploi je ne connais pas mais il me parait bien léger avec seulement 2 pages !!! donc ne vous servez que du VOTRE point barre et laissez ces futurs PE car çà sent les embrouilles au moindre "pet" de travers ils iront au RPE se plaindre et c'est vous qui aurait tord !!! faites vous confiance et IMPOSEZ-VOUS dès le départ et pas de RPE pour remplir quoi que ce soit et je rajouterais même que si vos prochains PE veulent aller remplir ou demander conseil au RPE c'est qu'ils n'auront pas confiance en vous ... il suffit qu'ils lisent notre convention et c'est tout !!! je remercie mes PE je n'ai jamais été embêtée ainsi avec mes papiers ...


----------



## Petuche (9 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, comme les collègues, vous ne le sentez pas et ben ne signez pas... quand des PE font volte face dès le début c'est pas bon. Et moi j'ai toujours signé les contrats entre les PE et moi même. Pas de RAM RPR etc... Faites vous confiance et surtout imposez vous,  dans ce métier c'est primordial...
Bon courage


----------



## Griselda (9 Septembre 2022)

Bon, perso je ne vois rien de mal à ce qu'un Parent essaie de prendre son rôle d'Employeurs au sérieux en demandant l'aide de personnes qui devraient pouvoir le faire. Aucun souci qu'il se renseigne de son côté au moins si ensuite il signe avec moi c'est bien en connaissance de cause.
La confiance c'est important mais après tout encore faut il avoir le temps de la construire. Et c'est vrai dans les 2 sens d'ailleurs.
Un Parent qui viendrait avec son propre contrat sous le coude, je demanderais aussi à le lire attentivement pour vérifier qu'il correspond bien à ce que nous avions convenu oralement, surtout pour les points non spécifiés dans notre CCN. Ne pourrait il alors pas dire lui aussi que je manque de confiance en lui en agissant ainsi, ce à quoi je lui répondrais (à raison) qu'on ne se connait pas encore. Pourtant en tant que PE, légalement ce serait bien à lui de me fournir un contrat et non le contraire.

Le RPE peut quelque fois aider, à condition qu'il ait pris le temps de se former et de bien comprendre les tenants et aboutissants des termes d'un contrat. Voilà pourquoi il peut commettre quelques bévues des fois, tout autant qu'une AM débutante, qui manque d'expérience et dont la formation initiale n'est pas "juriste du travail", ni "RH".

En vérité ce qui importe ce n'est pas que le PE se renseigne, c'est qu'en le faisant il puisse revenir avec des questions s'il en a, auxquelles nous sauront répondre et qu'à la fin tout le monde se mets d'accord pour ce contrat. S'il y a des points de désaccord il ne faut pas commencer. Et surtout pas se dire "je ferais changer d'avis ensuite".


----------



## angèle1982 (9 Septembre 2022)

Voilà Griselda çà partait peut-être d'un bon sentiment de la part de ce PE d'aller faire au mieux au RPE mais revenir sur ce que l'ass mat a demandé je ne suis pas d'accord du tout et çà n'augure que ces mêmes PE iront toujours pleurnicher là-bas qd ils ne seront pas satisfaits de leur ass mat et comme on le sait les ass mat ont souvent tord ! alors se renseigner pourquoi pas ? mais pas au détriment de l'ass mat et souvent ce genre de PE çà sent pas bon du tout pour la suite !!!


----------



## Zakwad (9 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
Je vous remercie énormément pour vos conseils. 
J'ai envoyé hier un sms à la maman,  lui disant que je ne pourrai malheureusement pas m'engager avec elle, car mon projet d'accueil ne correspond pas à leurs besoins( modèle de contrat) elle me rappelle après pour me demander de lui envoyer mon modèle de contrat pour voir!!!!!
Sincèrement je n'ai plus confiance en elle,  et si elle accepte de signer mon modèle de contrat ? Comment décliner sa demande sans la frustrer?
J'attends vos précieux conseil 😘


----------



## Catie6432 (9 Septembre 2022)

Et bien vous lui rappelez votre disponibilité telle que précisée au départ de vos discussions ! Les horaires de travail sont un élément essentiel du contrat. Si ce point évolue dans la demande de ces parents et que vous ne pouvez répondre favorablement aux changements demandés, vous n'êtes obligée en rien à signer un contrat dont les conditions ne vous conviennent pas.


----------



## kikine (9 Septembre 2022)

dites lui simplement que vous avez allouer la place a un autre parent qui avait un projet éducatif identique au votre


----------



## Chouchou301 (9 Septembre 2022)

Trop tard, la place est prise. 
Pas besoin d'explication, vous n'avez plus confiance, stop.


----------



## Nounou22 (9 Septembre 2022)

Si votre décision est prise de ne pas travailler avec elle, restez sur votre position et ne changez pas d'avis quoi qu'elle en dise car j'ai eu le cas il y a un an et demi, au bout de trois jours d'accueil, je percevais déjà des tensions avec la maman qui psychotait pour tout et rien.....et bien au bout d'un an et demi, j'ai incité les parents à me licencier. Nous n'avions clairement pas le même mode de fonctionnement, l'enfant qui arrive pas nettoyé de son petit déjeuner, qui tape et à qui l'on ne dit rien ....une petite que j'accueille l'avait mordu et la mère m'en avait fait tout un foin ......et quand c'était son enfant qui mordait, là c'était pas grave ....bref je ne la sentais pas en confiance, toujours méfiante avec des SMS à la con à 20h le soir ...si je m'étais plus écouté au début, je n'aurai pas poursuivi et j'aurai eu raison. Donc faut savoir s'écouter et se faire confiance


----------



## Hermione1234 (14 Septembre 2022)

J'ai la même façon de penser que mes collègues. Si mon contrat ne convient pas je ne signe pas et je les invite à reprendre leurs recherches. Si dès le départ il y a des déceptions cela ne présage rien de bon pour la suite. J'ai déjà passé mon chemin de nombreuses fois et j'ai toujours eu preuve par lui suite que j'avais bien fait (parents très tatillons, diminution du nombre d'heures,  demande de modification de points au contrat etc...). 
Faites vous confiance, vous trouverez d'autres contrats!


----------



## Griselda (14 Septembre 2022)

Refuser sans la frustrer?
Tu ne pourras pas!
Frustrée elle le sera dès lors que tu lui diras non, d'autant plus si elle semble plier à tes demandes initiales.

Bien sur je ne pense pas que la sincérité crue l'aiderais en lui disant "je n'ai plus confiance en vous", c'est évident.

Lui répondre que pensant dans l’intérêt de son enfant que les besoins respectifs qui ne correspondent pas, tu t'es engagée avec d'autres Familles pour qui ton projet d'accueil correspond à leurs besoins. Que tu lui souhaites une très bonne continuation et que tu sais qu'elle trouvera la bonne personne pour sa Famille.


----------



## nounoucat1 (14 Septembre 2022)

Mais c'est quoi ce rpe le nouveau contrat en rapport avec la nouvelle convention fait 12 pages paraît il.
Ne signe pas vous aviez dit 16h30 puis visite au Rpe ça donne 17h ils vont abuser du fait que tu débutés pour faire leurs 4 volontés.


----------



## nounoucat1 (14 Septembre 2022)

Elle cause bien Griselda !


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (14 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Le contrat ne doit pas être signé au RPE. Les modalités du contrat sont confidentielles.
Je ne crois même pas que dans ce cas, le contrat soit valable.

C'est de l'ingérance.

L'employeur peut se renseigner avant et pendant le déroulement de l'accueil auprès du RPE, mais, non. on ne signe RIEN au RPE.


----------



## Chouchou301 (16 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Alors alors ??? La suite ???


----------

